# Need help with snapper w/ quantum



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I got a rp20500 20" cut little snapper that seems to be crap. It has a murray style propell system that is screwed up with the wheels on a very bad slant. But really snapper actually made this! 

Anyway the problem is the quantum xm on it. The engine starts with the throttle at any position goes way over the set rpms and knocks and shakes. And doesn't seem like I can change it back to 3600. My other snapper w/ quantum works fine. This one has been sitting but starts after a few pulls. But there's no problems starting it. It just runs way too fast and doesn't sound safe. 

Any ideas how to fix this? Or the wheels?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

make sure the governor works, is hooked up as well. it has a internal governor, but to see if all else is fine on the out, the cover has to come off to see it good. as for the wheels... are the bearings splayed out? or the wheels just worn out?


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

jeez i told him to take the cover off and start it, and to see if any "things" move, or if it just stays there lol
i told him if it moves, and doesnt slow down, then its got one hell of an intake leak


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmn. Dude I've been staying across the lake in a fema trailer and haven't had time to screw with it. If it's crap I have a quattro 4.5 I can put on it.


----------



## midwayfreak (Nov 3, 2005)

I've seen a ton of quantums with this problem after sitting for a while. It's uasally dried fuel making the throtle shaft stick


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

How do you correct it?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if thats the case, easiest way to do it, take the carb off, wiggle it around, maybe a little wd-40 on it, till it moved freely with hardly any force.


----------

